# 2006 Secret Pipe Santa signups



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Are we ready for Secret Pipe Santa in '06? I know I'm ready to send all you nice tobacco lovers something that will make you smile, and it is not J. Alba, so don't get your hopes up.

Similar to the Pipe Tobacco PIF, you need to be a member for 2 months, have over 100 posts, and a *+2* trader rating (with no negatives). A very few exceptions will be made to those that have already participated in the Pipe Tobacco PIF if you do NOT meet the before mentioned stipulations.

No Min/Max on price of gifts - it is the act of giving that matters most. *Do Not* over-extend yourself in this season of giving, as Santa does not deliver to people who live in cardboard boxes (lack of chimneys, you see, not prejudice against the poor). if you want a guideline to go by, do searches on what others got last year for *SPS* (Secret Pipe Santa).

So, please post here before Thanksgiving that you are going to participate, and then send me a PM with your current mailing address.

Names will be drawn out of a hat the weekend after Thanksgiving. The name/address of your SPS kid will be PM'd to you by IHT (that way when you login to SPS you can't cheat and check out the PMs to see who got who).

The SPS password will also be PM'd to you at the same time. You will be able to login as SPS in order to leave your "kid" hints as to your true identity. Please make a new topic for these hints with the "kids" identity in the title - be creative. You can choose to leave the hints whenever, but I would suggest doing so after you have sent the package.

There will be another topic where you can post your "wishlist", please give SPS an idea as to what is on your list or I will have to guess.

*Participants:*
*IHT
*croatan
*designwise1
*smokingmojo
*sgresso
*ShawnP
*Alpedhuez55
*Root
*Nooner
*tedski
*carbonbased_al
*ghostrider
*drrgill
*caskwith
*SUOrangeGuy
*DETROITPHA357
*Mister MaDuroo
*Ron1YY
Hollywood

*denotes address received


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Me Me Me!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

woohoo

Please count me in, Santa!!!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I am all over this one this year 


Count me in Santa.



Shawn


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be in too!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

As if there was any question to the matter.

Me in!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

in!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd like to participate, but don't meet the req's yet. 
How long will this be open for signups?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tedski said:


> I'd like to participate, but don't meet the req's yet.
> How long will this be open for signups?


YOU'RE IN. you're a known quantity from many other sites - well respected member of the community.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*me!*

IHT - who are you again? you don't meet the criteria.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> YOU'RE IN. you're a known quantity from many other sites - well respected member of the community.


Thanks IHT. 

IHT - don't thank me, thank yourself. you've proven yourself on a # of other forums. your rep is good to go, makes no sense in excluding you cuz your "participation" here is lower than your home board(s).


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm in as well!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Im In *HO HO HO !!!!!!*

Drrgill


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

International members allowed?

package would have to sent out pretty early to make sure it arrives on time, xmas local post is bad enough, airmail would be a reet bugger. if you would rather keep it to US only then i understand.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Geez each year this Christmas stuff starts earlier & earlier.....


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

caskwith said:


> International members allowed?
> 
> package would have to sent out pretty early to make sure it arrives on time, xmas local post is bad enough, airmail would be a reet bugger. if you would rather keep it to US only then i understand.


*I say we let our Brothers over the pond In the Spirit. I have sent Caskwith packages it takes about a week and costs around $10. If no one else wants to take a chance I will exchange with him. He is an asset to the Pipe Forum and a good guy to Boot.

Drrgill*


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I second the motion!



drrgill said:


> *I say we let our Brothers over the pond In the Spirit. I have sent Caskwith packages it takes about a week and costs around $10. If no one else wants to take a chance I will exchange with him. He is an asset to the Pipe Forum and a good guy to Boot.
> 
> Drrgill*


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

drrgill said:


> *I say we let our Brothers over the pond In the Spirit. I have sent Caskwith packages it takes about a week and costs around $10. If no one else wants to take a chance I will exchange with him. He is an asset to the Pipe Forum and a good guy to Boot.*
> 
> *Drrgill*


I agree & would be happy to exchange with him as well.

As stated above Chris is an asset and a great guy.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry, i just haven't been on much since before they posted. i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'm in!


nevermind... i'm absentminded.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey can I get in on this one.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Santa has only received 3 addresses. I already have two from last year (IHT, croatan - you two should only PM your address if you have moved, like Nooner has done).

Will the old dusty one with blinky eyes update the list for me? HO-HO-HO!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Santa has only received 3 addresses. I already have two from last year (IHT, croatan - you two should only PM your address if you have moved, like Nooner has done).
> 
> Will the old dusty one with blinky eyes update the list for me? HO-HO-HO!


Sorry Santa 

PM sent

Shawn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Santa has only received 3 addresses. I already have two from last year (IHT, croatan - you two should only PM your address if you have moved, like Nooner has done).
> 
> Will the old dusty one with blinky eyes update the list for me? HO-HO-HO!


Sori Cant reed. PM Sent


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm short on trades, any chance I can get in Santa?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm short on trades, any chance I can get in Santa?


I will have my elf's get back with you on that. I'm leaning toward a *yes* vote.

Who am I kidding? Climb aboard, Old Sailor! Don't forget to send me a PM with your address.
Ho-Ho-Ho!

update, please, Mr. Mummy.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

I am still missing a few "Kids" mailing addresses.

tedski
Old Sailor


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Santa, me bad, I signed up for the wrong list, could you please remove me from this list. I promise I'll be good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Sorry Santa, me bad, I signed up for the wrong list, could you please remove me from this list. I promise I'll be good.


Poor Old Sailor - can't find a the right slip to tie up. May I take his place, please? Any port in a storm.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Can I get in this please??? I think I was good this year  

Ron


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Poor Old Sailor - can't find a the right slip to tie up. May I take his place, please? Any port in a storm.





Ron1YY said:


> Can I get in this please??? I think I was good this year
> 
> Ron


Of course, to both of you.


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> Me Me Me!!


Aarrrggggggg...maybe next year if I get into this forum


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bump.

i might close off the signups NEXT WEEKEND, then get the names out after that, giving us plenty of time to research our "kids" and their wishlists, then find them some "toys".


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> bump.
> 
> i might close off the signups NEXT WEEKEND, then get the names out after that, giving us plenty of time to research our "kids" and their wishlists, then find them some "toys".


Sounds like a good plan Greg. No one has signed up in a while so we may be as full as we are going to be this year 

Shawn


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> bump.
> 
> i might close off the signups NEXT WEEKEND, then get the names out after that, giving us plenty of time to research our "kids" and their wishlists, then find them some "toys".


as long as it closes with an equal number of participants then all should be fine, although if there are an odd number i could quite happily justify spending a load of money on tobacco and sending it to myself, at lest i would be happy with the contents


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

caskwith said:


> as long as it closes with an equal number of participants then all should be fine, although if there are an odd number i could quite happily justify spending a load of money on tobacco and sending it to myself, at lest i would be happy with the contents


No worries Chris as of right now the list states 18 members 

Shawn


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

is there room enough left for the Bad Dog to participate?

i may be getting coal; but that's not what I'm sending out!!

_no problem if not ... totally understand. just trying to spread some chear._


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

caskwith said:


> as long as it closes with an equal number of participants then all should be fine, although if there are an odd number i could quite happily justify spending a load of money on tobacco and sending it to myself, at lest i would be happy with the contents


actually, it doesnt' matter if we have equal/odd #, we had odd # last year, worked out fine.

two people are not swopping names. all names will be put in a hat and drawn.

so, i'll make a list with everyone name, then put everyones name in a hat. if there's 21 ppl, 21 on the list, 21 in the hat. draw for the first name, write down who i pull out of the hat, remove that name from the hat. next name, draw from the hat, write it down, etc, etc, etc.

i thought the same thing last year for about 5 minutes, then it dawned on me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hollywood said:


> is there room enough left for the Bad Dog to participate?
> 
> i may be getting coal; but that's not what I'm sending out!!
> 
> _no problem if not ... totally understand. just trying to spread some cheer._


if nobody else objects, it's cool with me.  it is the holiday season. make your SPS kid happy, dave.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> if nobody else objects, it's cool with me.


I'm cool with it for what it's worth 

Tis the Season guys & Gals.

Shawn


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

IHT said:


> actually, it doesnt' matter if we have equal/odd #, we had odd # last year, worked out fine.
> 
> two people are not swopping names. all names will be put in a hat and drawn.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, i had to think about it too, but it does work out right.

:sl me for being a idiot!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> if nobody else objects, it's cool with me.  it is the holiday season. make your SPS kid happy, dave.


thank you guys! i think the SPS kid will be very happy when he looks under the tree this year!! Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

So Santa & Greg are we shutting down & picking names this weekend?



Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> So Santa & Greg are we shutting down & picking names this weekend?
> 
> Shawn


yes, but my time right now is limited this week. will shut down the signups and draw names when i get a breather. right now, i'm off to my sons cub scout meeting.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

My fingers are crossed


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> yes, but my time right now is limited this week. will shut down the signups and draw names when i get a breather. right now, i'm off to my sons cub scout meeting.


When you have the time we will be ready. Do what you gotta do first Greg of course, sorry if it sounded like I was rushing you. Not trying to 

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SPS signups are closed.

when i get a chance this weekend, i'll draw names and PM them to their respective SPS, and give out the password to login as "secret pipe santa".

WHOEVER GETS MY NAME, YOU MUST CHANGE WITH SOMEONE ELSE - that way i don't know who mine is.

thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

NAMES HAVE BEEN PULLED FROM A BOWL. I WILL GET THEM OUT TO YOU SHORTLY. you also will have the password to login as Secret Pipe Santa - DO NOT give out the password, or mess with the profile. thanks.

the person who gets my name as their "kid" will need to contact someone else involved and trade names. some ppl may not want to, or can't (because they may have your name - whoever it may be).

everyone should have received a PM from me with the name of their SPS kid. the SPS kid should have their mailing address in the PM inbox of SPS.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

for those that want to see how it was done last year, check the old topics started by Secret Pipe Santa. i did the search for you already.

CLICK HERE.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

someone contacted me about getting in on the SPS.... 
a solid member who's just been busy and missed the signups.
anyone have any ideas since we've already given out names?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> someone contacted me about getting in on the SPS....
> a solid member who's just been busy and missed the signups.
> anyone have any ideas since we've already given out names?


IHT, one of my little elves just sent you a PM just incase you still need help with this.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> IHT, one of my little elves just sent you a PM just incase you still need help with this.


ALRIGHTY, PM REPLIED TO.

we have a solution, nobody else need to worry, this will be taken care of. i'll let the tardy member know what to do.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Johnny-Come-Lately*

Hello everyone,

Sorry for missing the deadline and causing a disruption, but I just remembered about the Secret Pipe Santa and don't want to miss the fun two years in a row.

I will post my wishlist in the appropriate thread as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

whenever you all get your "gifts" from your SPS, please post in the topic that SPS (should have) created for you.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have checked to see if there are some "kids" who don't have topics dedicated to them - which means that their "SPS" is slackin a little bit.

kids without topics are:
Mister Maduroo
SUOrangeguy
croatan
drrgill
smokinmojo
ghostrider

if these are your kids, lets get on the stick. i know of a few ppl who have PMed me about being a little behind. that's fine, just let your "kid" know that you have not forgotten and he will be taken care of. it also allows your "kid" a place to post photos of his presents.

THANKS!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> kids without topics are:
> SUOrangeguy
> drrgill (but SPS has PMed him)
> smokinmojo
> ...


bump, in case there are still guys without topics from their SPS (which i'm sure there are).


----------

